# problem mit nullpointer bei DB zugriff



## funkywon (8. Nov 2010)

hey leute
hab mir das murachs java servlets&jsp buch gekauft und wollte mal 
die webapplication ausprobieren, die mit dem src code kommt..
aber immer, wenn ein db zugriff passiert, wird ne nullpointer exception geworfen und ich seh nicht ganz,warum das so ist...
könnte sich das mal jemand anschauen? die exception kommt bspweise, wenn ich links auf "quick order an album" geh...danke!
die app ist im folder netbeans\book_apps\musicStore und runterladbar bei 
Download Java Servlets and JSP source code


----------



## Tente (10. Nov 2010)

Poste doch einfach die Exception... Was'n Umstand. Glaub wenns nicht schon jemand auf dem Rechner hat, wird sich diesen auch sicher keiner machen.


----------



## ARadauer (10. Nov 2010)

> könnte sich das mal jemand anschauen?


nö

poste einfach mal die genau fehlermeldung und den code ausschnitt wo sie passiert...


----------

